# Cinnamon Biscuits - EXCELLENT



## Kashwell (Aug 3, 2011)

I highly suggest this recipe for Cinnamon Biscuits.
I used my Kitchen Aid mixer to make up the dough and it rolled out perfectly. I just had to add a touch of extra flour on the counter when I rolled it out. 
I added pecans, chocolate chips and a bit of peanut butter to them. 

Cinnamon Biscuits Recipe - Food.com - 91791


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Aug 19, 2011)

That picture on the recipe reminds me of a local bakery that made some amazing cinnamon buns.  They're gone now.  

And now I'm making a huge batch of cinnamon rolls this weekend, thanks to you.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 19, 2011)

I made these this weekend and they were fantastic!  I think I may like the biscuit dough a little better than the yeast bread dough.  My guests raved and ate way too many, I made a double batch.


----------

